# Acheter sur l'Itunes store US ?



## dontiego (26 Novembre 2011)

Bien le bonsoir à tous!

Je ne viens pas parler de torrent, fichier DVD iso etc, non je suis rentré dans le droit chemin et je veux acheter mes produits culturelles ! Ô miracle ! 

Avant  je téléchargeais illégalement 70giga de série américaines peu connues (la ink, bubba's world, ny ink etc) car on ne pouvait pas faire autrement pour les voirs!

Depuis quelques temps j'ai remarqué que sur le store US se trouvait vraiment tout ce qui m&#8217;intéressait, mais je peux même pas sortir le porte monnaie, on me redirige vers le store frenchy!  

Une petite idée pour pouvoir acheter sur le store américain ? 


(Ne me lynchait pas je ne sais pas où mettre ce post...) *->* Parce que "App Store", c'est pas assez parlant, comme nom de forum ? :mouais: On déménage !


----------



## Gwen (27 Novembre 2011)

Le plus simple; acheter des cartes cadeaux aux USA. Il faut donc connaître quelqu'un là-bas ou y faire un voyage.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Novembre 2011)

Je me fournis en carte prépayée pour mon compte sur l'iTunes store japonais chez playasia, magasin en ligne spécialisé dans les jeux vidéo, on y trouve également des cartes iTunes prépayées ( à la section musique du site ) pour les stores américains & japonais.


----------



## Gwen (28 Novembre 2011)

Merci du tuyau. C'est pas mal comme solution.


----------



## dontiego (29 Novembre 2011)

Un grand merci... En effet il semble que cette technique soit la solution ! 
Un peu galère quand même, on pourrait rêver d'un monde sans droit de distribution etc, et un grand partage de l'itunes store!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2011)

Une fois la carte iTunes reçue, tu crées ton compte US et tu saisies une adresse aux USA. Je n'ai eu aucune difficultés pour créer mon compte sur le store japonais.


----------



## Gwen (29 Novembre 2011)

dontiego a dit:


> Un grand merci... En effet il semble que cette technique soit la solution !
> Un peu galère quand même, on pourrait rêver d'un monde sans droit de distribution etc, et un grand partage de l'itunes store!



Tous les consommateurs en rêvent, mais les majors du disque, du film et les gouvernements n'en veulent pas. Il faut garder la territorialité.


----------



## palmipode (1 Décembre 2011)

il fut un temps où l'on trouvait facilement des redeem cards (y compris sur Ebay) mais c'est plus difficile maintenant sauf à connaitre quelque'un qui va ou vit là bas.


----------



## Antoine1202 (4 Mars 2015)

J'ai acheté une carte prépayée à partir d' iTunes-GiftCards.com et l'a utilisé pour acheter sur iTunes US, très simple


----------



## .:iSk8er:. (6 Mars 2015)

Antoine1202 a dit:


> J'ai acheté une carte prépayée à partir d' iTunes-GiftCards.com et l'a utilisé pour acheter sur iTunes US, très simple


C'est un peu du vol ce site non ? Tu payes ta carte iTunes plus chère qu'elle ne coûte réellement (je ne parle pas en euros, mais en dollars). A ce qu'il paraît, le taux de change avec Paypal est élevé.

-----------------------

J'en profite pour vous poser une question au lieu de créer un nouveau sujet. Avez-vous déjà acheté des cartes iTunes sur un de ces sites ? Je souhaiterais en acheter, mais je ne sais trop ce qu'ils valent. J'ai vu plusieurs avis mitigés…

• http://www.pcgamesupply.com/buygames/itunes-gift-cards-online-email/
• http://www.hdmoviesource.com/iTunes-Gift-Cards-s/548.htm
• http://www.play-asia.com/paOS-14-71-19l-49-fr.html

Merci à vous !


----------



## .:iSk8er:. (8 Avril 2015)

Je ne peux plus éditer mon ancien message, je double post.
J'ai trouvé une réponse à ma question en prenant le risque sur un de ces sites. J'ai utiliser http://www.play-asia.com/paOS-14-71-19l-49-fr.html
J'ai fais un achat pour une carte de 10$ au cas où et c'est parfait ! J'ai reçu le code tout de suite et iTunes l'a parfaitement reconnu. J'ai juste eu quelques frais (change de monnaie), mais rien de bien méchant. Si ça peut aider quelque uns d'entre vous qui vous posez cette question, c'est parfait.


----------

